# RF30 y axis DRO mounting ideas?



## C-Bag (Jun 17, 2017)

hi all,

I have an Enco RF30 made in '88 that I'm putting igaging 3 axis DRO on. I previously made a mount for the Z, and modded it for the new remote DRO. I think the X axis will be no problem, but the Y axis is a bit of a challenge. I don't want to start down a complicate solution so if somebody would do me a favor and post some of their solutions I would appreciate it. I did a search and couldn't find something close. I'm also curious how to deal with covering the ball oilers on the X with the DRO.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikey (Jun 17, 2017)

Does this help?

http://www.homemetalshopclub.org/news/13/dro_presentation.pdf


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, it was interesting and gave me an idea that should work.


----------



## fradish (Jun 17, 2017)

This site has a good example of how he mounted all 3 axis on an RF25...

http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/dro_mill_y_axis.htm


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks Frank and Mike. 

It's funny how one was the same machine, but not the same DRO. The other a similar DRO, but different machine. So while it would be great to find same machine, same DRO, I still got a lot of ideas. 

I looked at and lusted for the DRO Pro's system, but at over $1200 (4x's what I paid for the old mill/drill) and being on a tight budget it was hard to justify. That install did give some great info on testing the system which showed in one axis .009 in 3" error! I think I would be very dissapointed after spending 10x's what I paid for the igaging to have that kind of error. But it remains to be seen what the igaging will do after I get it installed. The old saw "you get what you pay for" keeps ringing in my head. But the old igaging I had on the Z axis proved to be dead on, so I have hopes for this.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 17, 2017)

Got everything installed and as often happens I decided now was the time to take care of some nagging maintenance. There was always around .100 slack in the X&Y with no access hole in the table with 1/4" steel top to adjust with. So pulled the mill off and plasma an access hole. Then was able to pull the X&Y screws and nuts and thoroughly clean, inspect, lube and adjust. There several other minor details like plugged oilers etc, but what a difference. Now .007 slack in both with smooth even travel now.

Upon finishing the igaging install did a test with my 123 blocks and my old B&S BestTest DI, the X was consistent .001 short in 3" and returned to 0 perfect. The Y was same and the Z was .0005 short in 3" and both returned to their respective 0's dead on. For $135 for 3 axis I'm a very happy camper. Done a couple of projects and it has really upped my game. Once it get used to the whole idea of not guessing where I'm at, I think the next addition will be to go the BluDRO interface.


----------

